# Whoops!



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Let's see some slip up's,getting stuck,wreck's......your bad day's.

I'll get it going


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Here are some of a friend of mine's truck....somewhere on this truck there was a western plow mount


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

here are somemore











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

It was raining and he was going to fast slid right of the road and into that tree.....they were all lucky to walk away


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

One of our end-dump's...the bottom pin on the hoist broke


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Supertrucker that like's to haul [email protected]@ and not tie anything down lost this crawler loader going around a corner


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I hope those events didn't happen anywhere close together...that'd be one real lousy period of time! Those are some nasty incidents for sure!! 

Off topic but whats up the the huge empty spot in your sig? Is it because of that single apostrophe at the bottom? lol


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

wow that blows why not take a few min put a few chains on


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

how bent was the frame on that peterbilt? and why wouldn't you atleast throw 2 chains on it to help stop that


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

So was the Dodge a write off??? J/K


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

Just goes to show that dodge is all rubber bands and glue holding it together.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

2005_Sierra;880856 said:


> how bent was the frame on that peterbilt? and why wouldn't you atleast throw 2 chains on it to help stop that


The frame was just fine,the only thing it broke the the truck was the core support and it ripped the main wire harness out of the fire wall


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Going back over my ditch. It took about 45 minutes to get .it out


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Man I hate when this happens.......that plow is really buring :crying::realmad:


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Eyesell;880875 said:


> Man I hate when this happens.......that plow is really buring :crying::realmad:


was that your truck? i never knew a plow would burn like that


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

all the plastic, and hydrulics can burn rather well...


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

got this in a email


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

DirtBoy You had alot of bad times.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

ScottPA;880868 said:


> Just goes to show that dodge is all rubber bands and glue holding it together.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

THE-BOSS-PLOWS;880919 said:


> DirtBoy You had alot of bad times.


Lucky for me I was not involved in any of them..


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Dirtboy953B;880843 said:


> Supertrucker that like's to haul [email protected]@ and not tie anything down lost this crawler loader going around a corner


Is it just me or is there someone in the cab of the third pic? On second look its probably a high back seat. Kinda freaky.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;880932 said:


> Is it just me or is there someone in the cab of the third pic? On second look its probably a high back seat. Kinda freaky.


High back seat


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Dirtboy953B;880927 said:


> Lucky for me I was not involved in any of them..


You want all of us to post pics of sh*t we screwed up, but yet everything you posted is "supposedly" someone elses fault?...


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

k5 on 38's and 1 tons locked front and rear


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

snocrete;880944 said:


> You want all of us to post pics of sh*t we screwed up, but yet everything you posted is "supposedly" someone elses fault?...


well I did not mean it like that,trust me I have had more than my share of screw up's,my camera got stolen out of my road tractor,so alI have is what's on my hard drive,I did not say that what you posted had to be somthing that you screwed up....it could be something you saw,got e-mailed to you,found on-line


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

dheavychevy38;880965 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the bumper get ripped off from trying to put it out


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

dheavychevy38;880965 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like blood on the bumper!!


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

rb8484;881013 said:


> Looks like blood on the bumper!!


look's more like oil


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

tractor trailer came bye in the other lane the wind pushed it off into the ditch.


----------



## caddytruck89 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dirtboy953B;880834 said:


> It was raining and he was going to fast slid right of the road and into that tree.....they were all lucky to walk away


Hey something doesn't make cents. If it was raining and he slipped off the road, then why aren't the roads wet. They don"t even show any sign of moisture. Just wondering. That truck is HIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I dont have any humiliating pics of when I have gotten stuck. Wait till this winter I am sure I will have a couple.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow some pretty wild stuff....


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

That Dodge is pretty wild. Was it new? Didn't even have plates on it yet... No offense, but someone got stupid on that one, dry roads and slid off into a tree... Takes some effort to do that...


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I wish i had pics for here from the time a co-worker went through a 9' high drive though at a bank in one of our Ford F550 box trucks. Peeled the box open like a can opener. Made the front page of the local newspaper. And needless to say the guy doesn't work for us anymore.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

wizardsr;881435 said:


> That Dodge is pretty wild. Was it new? Didn't even have plates on it yet... No offense, but someone got stupid on that one, dry roads and slid off into a tree... Takes some effort to do that...


That's what I thought,but that's the story I was told,the truck was a 05' with 120K on it,the wreck happend this spring


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ya the frame ripped which the tow hooks where atached to and then it all came off together. Bad part I think it was like -10 out that day . I wish I had pics of when one or are guys rolled a curb machine off a tag trailer or when we rollded a concrete truck.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

dheavychevy38;881492 said:


> Ya the frame ripped which the tow hooks where atached to and then it all came off together. Bad part I think it was like -10 out that day . I wish I had pics of when one or are guys rolled a curb machine off a tag trailer or when we rollded a concrete truck.


those curb machine's must roll over easy,a friend of mine work's for a paving co. and they have rolled there's twice


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

would like to know the bill for uprighting that crane and the exact story behind it, couldn't have been cheap


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ya we had one guy cut the corner to close not even 5 mins from the shop. Thank god no buddy was in the turn lane. I slid one off the trailer in the rain the other day  got one track to far off and didn't notice. You want to talk about changeing your shorts. It's kind of like side loading our slip form paver on the lowboy people always run :laughing: I had one of the new guys come up top last time I loaded it oh man was he scared:laughing:


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Craaaig;881518 said:


> would like to know the bill for uprighting that crane and the exact story behind it, couldn't have been cheap


2x on that,that's a real bad day.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is my stuck, and it is actually me doing some yardwork on a job me and a friend had. The summer tires were useless....


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

HAHA, those tires must suck!!


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

Craaaig;881518 said:


> would like to know the bill for uprighting that crane and the exact story behind it, couldn't have been cheap


Here is the video for the story. I can't find the email that I got on this story a while back...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

dheavychevy38;881492 said:


> I wish I had pics of when one or are guys rolled a curb machine off a tag trailer or when we rollded a concrete truck.


I saw the curb machine right after it happened. Made quite the mess there at the corner with traffic. If it could have waited for one more left it would have happened in the driveway


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont understand how that log flipped that huge crane over.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

you guys make me feel alot better . i thought i had it bad . shoot .:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

02powerstroke;881646 said:


> I dont understand how that log flipped that huge crane over.


My guess is that the crane's capacity is very little with the boom all the way out and then a jib mounted on the end up that. That log might way more then we think, or he was pulling on the trunk that's still attached to the ground before it was cut. Pulled to much, bye bye crane.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

i say soft ground will get you every time


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Some winter roads oops from North Western Ontario and Manitoba. The first shows a grader broke partially through on a lake. The second was a gravel truck that broke right through. A few days of work and more $ later than the truck was worth it was hauled back to the city, lol.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

ok, now if the gravel truck broke right through....did the guy make it out?


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Wasn't much deeper than you see. Not my pictures but I worked with the driver's brother at one point so knew him by name.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

rb8484;881013 said:


> Looks like blood on the bumper!!





Dirtboy953B;881024 said:


> look's more like oil


Looks like trans fluid (ATF), prob from smashed trans cooler, looks like push bar contacted grille.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Some creeks had "snow bridges" built tall but not very solid. After the first few in a group the snow broke up and eventually you had this. Makes for a long trip when you have to get 3 or 4 across this way. And my favorite was always seeing an abandoned vehicle. Brand new most times and attempted to bring in to the reserve after safe roads were finished. They sat all summer and sunk further and most times were recovered by the finance company for salvage. Brand new, 7-day permit for insurance (void after winter roads close anyway so no insurance) and usually financed fully. Sad system, but repeated often, lol.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Man that sucks, I haven't gotten any pictures of my bad days. Well one, I'll post it in a minute.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

This is really the only bad thing I have a picture of. One more that I'll post too if I can find it. A wire got rubbed bare and kept blowing the fuse for my EFI on the way to a job. The second, I'm a cadet here in town, one night while we were headed to a call at about 2AM, another car ran a red light and hit our patrol car.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

How many other high schoolers can say they've been in wreck in a patrol car? lol


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;881744 said:


> This is really the only bad thing I have a picture of. One more that I'll post too if I can find it. A wire got rubbed bare and kept blowing the fuse for my EFI on the way to a job. The second, I'm a cadet here in town, one night while we were headed to a call at about 2AM, another car ran a red light and hit our patrol car.
> View attachment 64246
> 
> 
> ...


The guy that hit the patrol car really had a bad night...lol


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Haha yeah, the look on his face when it finally came to him that he had just hit a cop was priceless.


----------



## cody_lick (Nov 29, 2009)

holy **** that has to suck for all of it


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

This is what happens when you work 36 hours straight and don't stop for rest.....


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Well if the picture would show up that is........  oooops its already in a thread that's why..... so here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=75359


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks like Dodge is still using PVC pipes to make their frames and bumpers. Bummer.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's what I did first thing this morning


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd give the guy that was supposed to be running the compactor an ear full


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;884441 said:


> I'd give the guy that was supposed to be running the compactor an ear full


lol...it was funny to see the geological engineer's walk up sratching there head's...lol.every where else was solid,the front end went down so I grabed a grear and locked in the rear diff's,the front end made it out but the rear was done for. 2 hour's later I was free,took a cat 320 track-hoe to dig the rock off and then the track-hoe and a 963c crawler loader to pull me and they almost did not get me out


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh come on you couldn't get a few guys to put a shoulder into it


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;884468 said:


> Oh come on you couldn't get a few guys to put a shoulder into it


lol:laughing: Nope they were all to busy standing there looking at it leaning on there shovel's...looked like a state job:laughing:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah the rain story doesnt add up, you can also see skid marks in the backround, usually you dont leave skidmarks in the rain. not to mention the guy riding the motorcycle.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

this was my buddy this year he backed down into his yard to dump something in the pouring rain, and sunk down, then got caught up on a tree trying to get out.
















yes thats the tailgate off the dump lol he was trying to use that for traction before i got there.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

my dodge pulling it out.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i see the problem, the chevy should be pulling the dodge!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Dirtboy953B;880834 said:


> It was raining and he was going to fast slid right of the road and into that tree.....they were all lucky to walk away


look at the spedo, says 60, that looks like a 60 mph's right into that tree!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Dirtboy953B;884431 said:


> Here's what I did first thing this morning


Holy hell. Wheres the pic's of pulling that beast out?


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

firelwn82;884517 said:


> Holy hell. Wheres the pic's of pulling that beast out?


I have to drive and could not get anyone to take a pic


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;884476 said:


> yeah the rain story doesnt add up, you can also see skid marks in the backround, usually you dont leave skidmarks in the rain. not to mention the guy riding the motorcycle.


Like I said before I think the same, these are just the pic's that got sent to me


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Dirtboy953B;884518 said:


> I have to drive and could not get anyone to take a pic


... or else their shovel's would fall over.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

JoeCool;884520 said:


> ... or else their shovel's would fall over.


That's right,and you know that would not be good:laughing::laughing:


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

This thread needs a song!


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

DieselSlug;881549 said:


> Here is my stuck, and it is actually me doing some yardwork on a job me and a friend had. The summer tires were useless....


I feel your pain i got stuck in my back yard same way, just did not think of taking pics.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

speedy;884578 said:


> This thread needs a song!


haha:laughing:


----------



## PLOWTIME (Jan 16, 2004)

This one is from last year


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

here is one that i can find. 35's 6 inch suspention lift and 3 inch body! took to dullys with winchs to pull out!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

another same truck another hole


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;884493 said:


> my dodge pulling it out.


That old K30 looks MINT- what year? Is he looking to sell it lol?


----------



## pusher21 (Dec 17, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;884476 said:


> yeah the rain story doesnt add up, you can also see skid marks in the backround, usually you dont leave skidmarks in the rain. not to mention the guy riding the motorcycle.


Ok the truth is, he didnt wanna offend the dodge guys but the front end fell apart going around the turn.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

just saw this on the local news site.

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/BO131022/


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Heres a pic of a fellow college student of mine. Pic taken years ago. He broke the rear driveshaft. Tried to cross the drainage ditch and the front end slid toward the pond.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Not the worst I've ever been in,... but from a couple years ago when this road had an inch or two of glare ice on it,...


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

did you have to get pulled out alaska boss


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

Dirtboy953B;880843 said:


> Supertrucker that like's to haul [email protected]@ and not tie anything down lost this crawler loader going around a corner


I was enroute to Lake Sherwood and happened on to this accident right after it happened. I heard later the driver died.

Sad deal.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

mkwl;885649 said:


> That old K30 looks MINT- what year? Is he looking to sell it lol?


lol no he will never sell it, he bought it new in 86 and drives it everyday, he has had the entire truck gone through at one time or another, new engine,trans,new paint,he loves it too much.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

also if you notice the cab protector on the dump is bent down, the first year he got the truck in 1986 some kid he had working for him somehow rolled the truck down a hill, and that was really the only damage it caused to the truck lol he said it did a complete roll back onto its wheels.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

That truck took the roll really good.


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't have pics of it, but this summer I got my pickup and my friend's dump trailer loaded with concrete stuck out back of my house, it was sitting on the framerails. It took alot of strap-whipping from my buddy's 1/2 ton GMC but it got out. He ripped off one of my towhooks though :realmad:


----------

